# Gentoo-Chat isty ein Club der toten Hosen

## disi

Ich wuerde mir wuenschen mal mehr Leute als die usuzial suspetcs im Chat zu tretten..

----------

## dol-sen

He He   :Laughing:   I agree.  (I needed to google translate your topic and post) <== actually spiced things up a bit  :Smile: 

I miss the old days when there were good threads here often.

----------

## cach0rr0

disi has had a few drinks or a few drags tonight  :Smile: 

see: his OTW posts from tonight for more info  :Laughing: 

I can't say much, ive done my share of drunkenposting

----------

## Yamakuzure

Mannomann disi warst du da breit! *hrhrhr* (Quick translation: A *few* drinks is an understatement, cach0rr0!)

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## nightmarez

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> disi has had a few drinks or a few drags tonight 
> 
> see: his OTW posts from tonight for more info 
> 
> I can't say much, ive done my share of drunkenposting

 

wow .. in diesem Zustand sollte man so viel Abstand wie möglich zu einem PC mit Internetverbindung halten, sonst wird man am nächsten Morgen wach und hat einen Facebook Account  :Razz: 

----------

## disi

Ich wuensche mir, Niemand wuerde hier antworten und der Thread versinkt irgendwo. Auf der anderen Seite stehe ich dazu und werde nichts wegeditieren, auch wenn es peinlich ist   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich wuensche mir, Niemand wuerde hier antworten und der Thread versinkt irgendwo. Auf der anderen Seite stehe ich dazu und werde nichts wegeditieren, auch wenn es peinlich ist  

 

nonsense, this is far too funny to go away

----------

## disi

Nope, even though, I am pretty drunk right now, I shall go to Frankfurt tomorrow...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *disi wrote:*   

> Nope, even though, I am pretty drunk right now, I shall go to Frankfurt tomorrow...

 Schon wieder?  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich wuensche mir, Niemand wuerde hier antworten und der Thread versinkt irgendwo. Auf der anderen Seite stehe ich dazu und werde nichts wegeditieren, auch wenn es peinlich ist  

 

hab mich oft genug in diesem forum lächerlich gemacht   :Embarassed: 

----------

## slick

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich wuensche mir, Niemand wuerde hier antworten ...

 

Tja, Weihnachten ist vorbei Junge! 

*bump*

 :Cool: 

----------

## disi

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Ich wuensche mir, Niemand wuerde hier antworten ... 
> 
> Tja, Weihnachten ist vorbei Junge! 
> 
> *bump*
> ...

 

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich war auch am 25. so fertig das ich meine neue New Years Resolution schon weiss   :Wink: 

Das ist nicht mehr gesund...

----------

